# Bulbophyllum treschii ‘Octopussy’



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 8, 2020)

I saw these flowers at the Ecuador WOC and had to have one (or 3). Finally bloomed one after killing 3 (not my fault I swear). It is so spectacular a flower and to think that nature created one to grace this world is simply astounding. Anyways I will let the pictures take your breath away.


----------



## troy (Jan 8, 2020)

Somebody told me this one grows at a higher elevation, how long have you had it? Your mini orchid forest looks awesome!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 9, 2020)

Thanks Troy. I have has it in the cool tank since Feb of last year and it is the second bloom, attempted thrice (one blasted). You can see the plant is next to the freezer part of the wine fridge where it will be iced over at night. It is def a cool-cold grower!


----------



## monocotman (Jan 9, 2020)

wow that is truly amazing!
David


----------



## Don I (Jan 9, 2020)

I think the name fits, neat.
Don


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 9, 2020)

Impressive. Can you tell us more about your wine fridge culture?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 9, 2020)

Thanks all.
This cool tank is a wine cooler fridge conversion, using a reptile hygrotherm to control the min/max temp. I set it at night to 13C and days at 23C. Works for all my cool growing minis.


----------



## Rockbend (Jan 10, 2020)

Interesting: these grow easily in Florida where it doesn't get below 78F for 6 months.


----------



## Guldal (Jan 10, 2020)

I find the flower per se more 'interesting' than actually beautifull. But seen in the context of your cool tank, it's really a stunner! Beautifull display!


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 10, 2020)

Pure wow. Your flower, your grow, your setup. Pretty sure this is altogether beyond my ken.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 11, 2020)

Thanks for comments. 

The tank did take a lot of tweaking. Almost a full month of monitoring before plants were added. 

I have a new intermediate tank in the making. Still only a month old and needs a lot more work on it.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 11, 2020)

striking flower. stunning fridge


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 5, 2021)

So another new treschii came into bloom after establishing about 6 months at the top of this warm terrarium (very high light of 2500 fc!). 

I'm surprised it grows warm as well as in the cool tank (where Octopuses is). I'll call this one Squiggy.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 5, 2021)

Highly unusual


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 5, 2021)

These are spectacular!


----------



## SouthPark (Jan 5, 2021)

Amazing plant!!!!!!! Just don't open the door DLE. It could be the last thing you ever do.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 6, 2021)

SouthPark said:


> Amazing plant!!!!!!! Just don't open the door DLE. It could be the last thing you ever do.


They look like something from the deep sea that can menace civilized society lol.


----------



## monocotman (Jan 6, 2021)

Dr Leslie,
Is the new setup based on a herpatology cabinet? I have been looking at those offered by Exo-Terra and it looks very similar to them.
They appear to have most things that you would need for an indoor orchidarium.
we are planning to move house this year so it will have to wait but I am very interested in setting one of these up.
can you offer any tips?
David


----------



## SouthPark (Jan 6, 2021)

I like DLE's one more! More realistic


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 6, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Dr Leslie,
> Is the new setup based on a herpatology cabinet? I have been looking at those offered by Exo-Terra and it looks very similar to them.
> They appear to have most things that you would need for an indoor orchidarium.
> we are planning to move house this year so it will have to wait but I am very interested in setting one of these up.
> ...


Yes indeed it is an ExoTerra 36H x 36L x 18W inches! 

You will need wood pieces (cork is best) for landscape layout with height and base (mine took about 5 major pieces plus 4 smaller pieces), humidifier and a mist king system. 

Plan the wood landscape with the store so it fits. 

Other than that, design the tank as you please!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 6, 2021)

SouthPark said:


> I like DLE's one more! More realistic


Is this a Japanese anime or a general design?


----------



## SouthPark (Jan 6, 2021)

Not sure DLE! I just found it at this link here hehehe ...... *link*
Just noticed the link saying 'traditional'!


----------



## Rockbend (Jan 6, 2021)

FWIW - these bloom several times a year in the hot south (summers around 90) though in 'Brachy shade' (~850fc) - might be interesting to see what they do in brighter light!


----------



## Guldal (Jan 6, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I'm surprised it grows warm as well as in the cool tank (where Octopuses is). I'll call this one Squiggy.


Why surprised, that it grows warm? I supposed you yourself put it in the warm tank?  

Impertinent flippancy aside, I think, we can conclude, that it's either a very adaptable species or that it can grow within a wide temperature range!

It somehows reminds me of the pendant of either this chinese paper dragon: 


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01E2K01JS/ref=sspa_dk_detail_5?psc=1&pd_rd_i=B01E2K01JS&pd_rd_w=8QjXL&pf_rd_p=f0355a48-7e73-489a-9590-564e12837b93&pd_rd_wg=Imz7f&pf_rd_r=DS4GBGXZG4MPF2R807Z1&pd_rd_r=a6d1478f-647b-4358-9369-0a5bcacb9523&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUFGTDFUQ1NDT0IxRDcmZW5jcnlwdGVkSWQ9QTA2MDA2NDAyV0tDNzYzOEUzSERMJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTA5OTcwMjgyT05ISEFVSTdDMTJSJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfZGV0YWlsX3RoZW1hdGljJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==



Or of this Red Light Lantern: 


Amazon.com



In both cases we are in the realm of merry festivity!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 6, 2021)

Yes I think I wanted to experiment if it would grow, let alone bloom lol. 

Another two are in the lower part of the same tank not doing quite as well. Light is half amount, making it look like they need high light, more than what we think for the 'low light' bulbo myth. 

Thanks for links, but the color of this bloom is not Chinese red. More blood red than anything.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 6, 2021)

SouthPark said:


> Not sure DLE! I just found it at this link here hehehe ...... *link*
> Just noticed the link saying 'traditional'!


Hmmm interesting fukinagashi, a streamer symbolize weaving of a princess Orihime for the Japanese star festival.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 6, 2021)

Rockbend said:


> FWIW - these bloom several times a year in the hot south (summers around 90) though in 'Brachy shade' (~850fc) - might be interesting to see what they do in brighter light!


Octopussy will bloom 2-3 times a year.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 6, 2021)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SouthPark (Jan 7, 2021)

It's possible that DLE's real surname is Hu 

Dr Hu


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 7, 2021)

Who?

LoL


----------



## SouthPark (Jan 7, 2021)

hahaha! True!!!!! I hadn't seen that sort of plant before. It's amazing. Reminds me of Dr Who hehehehe. That's with the plant and the amazing growing cabinet combined ------ and the taoist symbol too hehehehehe

It's excellent DLE. Nice work.


----------



## SouthPark (Jan 7, 2021)

Guldal said:


> I think, we can conclude, that it's either a very adaptable species or that it can grow within a wide temperature range!



A satisfactory conclusion! Somebody in North Queensland (not me hehehe) says it grows well in North Queensland. Tropical conditions here.

*link 1 reference*
*link 2 reference*

DLE's photos 'baited' me into ordering a treschii. I will see if it really does grow well in North Queensland. It will be very far from flowering size - but looking forward to growing a Bulbo. Adding that it will be my first ever Bulbophyllum. Will watch it like a hawk hehe


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 7, 2021)

Now, who enabling 'WHO' lol.


----------



## Guldal (Jan 7, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Thanks for links, but the color of this bloom is not Chinese red. More blood red than anything.





Guldal said:


> It somehows reminds me of ......


The "somehow" stood for "not in colour", but in shape"!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 7, 2021)

Guldal said:


> The "somehow" stood for "not in colour", but in shape"!


I supposed if you combined the two it would make Squiggy lol.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 14, 2021)

Another inflorescence developed on Squiggy soon after the last one finished 2 months ago. Seems to be able to bloom multiple times from the same bulb.







Flower not as vertically long but seemingly more voluptuous.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 15, 2021)

You gotta cross it with Bulb. rothschildianum.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 16, 2021)

TyroneGenade said:


> You gotta cross it with Bulb. rothschildianum.


Haha I don’t have that one. Plus I kinda like it the way it is, so long and menacing lol.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 27, 2021)

In bloom again in cool tank...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 29, 2021)

Another play with my picture editing :






The last pic is what would a night view up close would look like?


----------



## My Green Pets (May 29, 2021)

I love these. I wonder if treschii x plumatum has been done, and who would have it?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 4, 2021)

My Green Pets said:


> I love these. I wonder if treschii x plumatum has been done, and who would have it?


Based on OrchidWiz program version 6.0, it hasn’t been done. It should though! 

I tried selfing but no luck ...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 4, 2021)

And she’s up to no good atm lol...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 9, 2021)

Squiggly is blooming again. Seems like it alternates with Octopussy, between the two tanks lol…


----------



## Guldal (Aug 16, 2021)

They both look like something really scarry from Pirates of the Carribean....uggghhh!   

But your culture seems to work wonders, as both are so reliable bloomers. Good job, Leslie!


----------



## GuRu (Aug 16, 2021)

Weird flowers, no doubt,.....but on the other hand very attracting, too. Leslie, what about the scent or malodour which Bulbos usual exude?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 9, 2021)

Squiggly peeps in again for a visit! Third time this year…


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 9, 2021)

Great job . 
How long is the flower ?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 9, 2021)

Greenpaph said:


> Great job .
> How long is the flower ?


About 17 cm long.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 9, 2021)

How long do the flowers last?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 10, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> How long do the flowers last?


Not too long, about 10-12 days…. Flies must work fast lol.


----------



## Karp60 (Nov 10, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Squiggly peeps in again for a visit! Third time this year…
> 
> View attachment 30413
> View attachment 30414
> View attachment 30415


Any scent?


----------



## My Green Pets (Nov 10, 2021)

I wonder what this x longissimum would look like. I'm starting to want this one Leslie!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 14, 2021)

Karp60 said:


> Any scent?


I don’t smell anything so …


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 14, 2021)

My Green Pets said:


> I wonder what this x longissimum would look like. I'm starting to want this one Leslie!


Go for it!!! Ecuagenera has tons!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 16, 2022)

Three months have passed and Squiggy is throwing a party with two flowers :


----------



## LadySlipper (Feb 16, 2022)

WOW, so amazing.


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 16, 2022)

Yep, yep, yepyepyepyepyepyepyepyep...

(sesame street reference)


----------



## Michael Bonda (Feb 18, 2022)

Dr Leslie, that is the most amazing Bulbo I have ever seen. I only have a handful of Bulbo species/hybrids but I am enamored by their diversify and uniqueness. I would add this to my wishlist but I think it is likely unobtainable. Keep posting your collection. It is what I aspire to.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 19, 2022)

Michael Bonda said:


> Dr Leslie, that is the most amazing Bulbo I have ever seen. I only have a handful of Bulbo species/hybrids but I am enamored by their diversify and uniqueness. I would add this to my wishlist but I think it is likely unobtainable. Keep posting your collection. It is what I aspire to.


Thanks Michael. You can get these from Ecuagenera if they visit your area.


----------



## monocotman (Feb 19, 2022)

Amazing. Like strips of carrion floating in the breeze!
They must be irresistible to flies.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 19, 2022)

monocotman said:


> Amazing. Like strips of carrion floating in the breeze!
> They must be irresistible to flies.


I’m sure if I had fruit or carrion flies it will be party central lol.


----------

